# Weatherproof On/Off switch



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone know of a good, inexpensive weatherproof on/off switch that can handle 24v?
I want to replicate the automatic passing siding and block used by Mr. Ingram of Autocontrols.org. At least in function. I want to be able to run 3 trains on my loop, but also don't want to HAVE to run three trains. I want to be able to turn the switch and signal block circuits off. Plus, mine will be outside and semi-permanent. I would like to put a small on/off switch close to the EPL switches to reduce wiring. I am using the LGB 50111 power pack with MTS IIS DCC so it has to be able to handle that power. 
Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I see some 12v DC motorcycle switches which look perfect for what I want. Does it really matter if you put AC or DC through the switch?
Also, if the switch is rated for 20A at 12v, would it be safe to run up to 10A at 24v?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

manually operated switch, just weatherproof?


spst, spdt, dpdt?


amazon



Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Manually operated single pole single throw. Basically, I want to put it inline with the White wire right before it enters the turnout/signal motor so I can turn it completely off. The ones I see on Amazon all seem to be 12v DC. But that shouldn't matter as long as it can handle the power, correct? So a 12v 12+A toggle switch should be plenty ok to handle a my 24v 6A power supply?
Waterproof would be best but I doubt I will find one.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

How about a search with *waterproof spst switch*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

found this on Amazon:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...c45-cd78f07a84d8&pf_rd_r=KZ569E91ZH7KGF6MMG3W


Actually looks waterproof... some are just rubber handles on ordinary toggles.


Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

HH, I have been searching. But have not found a waterproof 24vAC switch.
Greg, That is very similar to what I was thinking but all the ones I see are 12DC, like that one. From what I have read, you shouldn't mix an AC vs DC switch or it could cause a fire. Plus that is only rated up to 14vdc. Aren't the LGB 50111's black and white accessory terminals AC?


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

OK, I think I found something. 
https://www.gamainc.com/product/wp66-01/
A bit of overkill but it is relatively small, sealed and can take AC and DC current.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a water proof metal cabinet outdoors here in New England and just use standard DPDT switches mounted through the bottom. 15 years and still original switches which were not rated as water proof. My cabinet sees -10 degrees F to over 100, and rain/sleet/snow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's really no such thing as AC vs DC for mechanical switches, it's just the contact rating and indeed if you research it, on the AC side, inductive load rating.


In your case you don't have to worry. Also voltage really makes no difference until you get over 100 volts pretty much.


Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you all for your help. I know just enough about electrical circuits to know to ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Try a Google search for a, " 24v waterproof switch". You'll get thousands of them. I just did.

Avoid Google at your peril !

Think of Google as your own personal Aladdin's Magic Lamp. Rub it three times and the Genie will appear and grant your wish. Works every time.

What? You've never heard of Aladdin's Magic Lamp? Too bad. I guess you probably never heard of Jack and the BeanStalk or The Wizard of Oz either. Maybe should try childhood all over again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

We should talk about the little engine that could!!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Think you will find that they are listed as water resistant not water proof, I buy mine at reliable marine store like west marine, Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You could use a heavy duty reed switch and totally encapsulate it in silicone to be completely waterproof. Then just lay a magnet next to it when you want it on. Put the magnet away when not in use so it doesn't deteriorate. Can't get anymore waterproof than that.

BTW, this is how I do my float switch to keep my lake drained from the daily watering cycle. The magnet (slathered in silicone) is mounted to fishing floats that rise within a PVC tube until they trip the reed switch to turn on the pump via a relay.

A capacitor on the relay holds it open for a few moments, after the float drops, so that the water in the pipe continues to flow for a moment rather than just draining back to the lake creating a on-off-on-off-etc. situation.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

how about using an outdoor 110v ac switch? Ive used them on garden railroads I have build and have not hat a problem. Just an ide, im not an electrician but any means but I used what i had on hand and it has worked for 15+ years.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

reading the original post, he wants to put a small waterproof switch next to the switch motor.


So an outdoor 110v ac switch in the requisite enclosure would not be small.


I still like the one I suggested.



Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I bought these since they were cheap and wouldn't be an issue if they didn't work. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076RLL1KM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
But they seem to be working fine so far.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

They are 6 amp and should work just fine for years!!


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Awesome! Thank you for the confirmation.


----------

